# 3D blurays not sold in USA



## 3DBob

There might be a thread for this, but I was wondering what 3D blurays are out there, that are sold outside the US and not in the US and where to buy them. For example, The Wall in 3D is being sold in the UK, but not in the US. These would require a region free player, and that's always an option.


----------



## TomcatTLC

3DBob said:


> There might be a thread for this, but I was wondering what 3D blurays are out there, that are sold outside the US and not in the US and where to buy them. For example, The Wall in 3D is being sold in the UK, but not in the US. These would require a region free player, and that's always an option.


... Just in case you are not familiar with this site this is a good place to start : http://www.blu-ray.com/3d/


----------



## tomtastic

Master List of Blu ray 3D Imports and where to get the region free or region A.
Other regions require region free player
Places to order: amazon.co.uk, amazon.fr, amazon.de, ebay, yesasia.com,
Hong Kong releases check yesasia.com first those are region A. Europe releases some are region free and some aren't so doubled check before you order.

Updated List: (last updated 4-11-2018)

Movies:
*2010: Moby Dick* german release eng audio region B (low budget, I made it 5 mins into the 2D version. It's a US movie so putting it here in movies list.
*Alice Through the Looking Glass* amazon.co.uk UK release is region free
*Avengers: Infinity War* Amazon.co.uk region free
*Beauty and the Beast* (2017) amazon.co.uk region free
*Beowulf* Italy region free India region A germany region B,A
*Big Hero Six* -amazon.co.uk region free
*The BFG* -amazon.co.uk region free, amazon.de/ebay german release region B
*Black Panther* amazon.co.uk region free
*Cars 3* amazon.co.uk region free
*Coco* amazon.co.uk region free
*Despicable Me 3* amazon.co.uk region free
*The Finest Hours* (India release) eBay region free.
*Frozen* -amazon.co.uk region free
*The Great Wall* -??? hong kong region A, russia release region free
*Jumanji Welcome to the Jungle* UK region free
*The Little Prince* -Hong Kong release region A
*Maleficent* -amazon.co.uk region free
*The Mummy* Amazon.co.uk
*Need for Speed* -german release region free
*Noah* -German release region A, B, Italy region free
*Pirates of the Caribbean: Salazar's Revenge (Dead Men Tell no Tales)* amazon.co.uk region free
*Planes Fire and Rescue* (Mexico region A,C -- India region free)
*Ratatouille* -amazon.co.uk region B
*Ratchet and Clank* -amazon.fr French release region B
*Resident Evil: The Final Chapter* ??? amazon.co.uk region free
*Seventh Son* amazon.fr eng audio region free
*Shark Night* amazon.co.uk australia/italy release region free hong kong region A
*Star Wars: The Last Jedi* amazon.co.uk region???
*Terminator 2* Amazon.co.uk Region B locked
*Thor Ragnarok* UK region free
*Underworld Blood Wars* -brazil eng audio region A german region free??
*Universal Soldier Day of Reckoning* yesasia.com australia/honk kong region A
*Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets* Amazon.co.uk region B locked
*Trancendance* -amazon.fr French region B


Foreign Films:
*10.5 Apocalypse* german release audio unknown region B
*13/13/13 Day of the Demons* german release english audio region B
*1920 The Battle of Warsaw* -no english audio polish release has english subs region B
*2-Headed Shark Attack* german release audio unknown region B
*2012 Zombie Apocalypse* german english audio region B
*31* A Rob Zombie Film - german release region B
*3 AM* yesasia.com Eng subs, region A
*3 AM Part 2* yesasia.com Eng subs, region A
*6 Guns* german eng audio region B
*6 Minutes of Death* german english audio region B
*666 The Beast* german eng audio region B
*Age of Dinosaurs Terror in L.A.* german english audio region B
*Airplane Vs. Volcano* german audio unknown region B
*Alpha and Omega* India region A, english audio
*All Stars Street Dance Kids* France Region B
*Always: Sunset on Third Street '64* Japan english subs Region A 
*Ao: Der letzte Neandertaler* no eng audio or subs region B
*Apartment 1303* Brazil Eng audio region A
*The Apocalypse* german audio unknown region B
*Apocalypse Earth* audio unknown region B
*Animals United* amazon.co.uk region B
*Arlene Lupin* German audio none, subs none region B
*Ardennes Fury-die Letzte Schlacht* german audio none, subs none region B
*Asterix and Obelix: On Her Majesty's Service* French film, amazon.co.uk region B
*Asterix: The Mansions of the Gods* French film, amazon.co.uk region free
*Baby Blues* yesasia.com Eng subs region free
*The Battle for Tera* -German release Region A,B
*Battle Royale* japan audio unknown, subs unknown, sold out?
*Ballerina* german english audio region B
*Banshee Chapter* german/Italy eng audio region B
*Collide* german audio/subs unknown region B
*A Common Man* German release audio unknown region B
*A Chinese Ghost Story* German release audio unknown, region B
*Agoraphobia* german audio unknown subs unknown region B
*Ardennes Fury-die Letzte Schlacht* 3D audio/subs unknown region B
*Arn The Knight Templar* no english audio subs? region B
*Asteroid Vs. Earth* German audio/subs unknown region B
*Atrapa la Bandera* Spain no eng audio no subs Region B
*Attack from the Atlantic Rim* german audio unknown region B
*Attila Master of an Empire* german english audio region B
*Berlin Dance Battle A Steetdance Journey* german release region B
*Black & White: The Dawn Of Justice (2014)* Hong Kong eng subs region A
*Burning Wheels Street Racer* german region B
*Cold War II* yesasia.com Hong Kong release region A
*Captain Thunder* German release region B
*Chronicles of the Ghostly Tribe* no eng audio eng subs Region A
*Clown Uncut* (english audio avail) german release region B
*Criminal Activités* Deng audio region B
*The Damned (Gallows Hill)* German Import region B
*Die Vermessung der Welt* german eng subs region B, A
*Dragonball Z Resurrection* Hong Kong eng subs region A
*G-Dragon “One of a Kind”* no audio no subs region A
Ghostquake - Das Grauen aus der Tiefe german audio unknown, subs unknown region B
*Ghost in the Shell (2006)* eng subs region A
*The Good, the Bad and the Dead* german audio unknown, region B
*Flight Crew* Russia no eng audio no subs region C
*Happy Family (Monster Family)* German Region A,B,C English Audio
*Hidden* amazon.co.uk English audio region B
*Hidden in the Woods* audio unknown german region B
*The Hole* amazon.co.uk region B
*Hontou ni Atta Kowai Hanashi* Tokyo Subs unknown region A
*Horrid Henry* amazon.co.uk region B
*Justin and the Knights of Valour* India region A, english audio
*Keinohrhase und Zweiohrküken* german region B
*Largo Winch 2* amazon.de english audio region B
*Lauras Stern und die Traummonster* german no english audio region B
*The Legend of Sarila* Hong Kong eng audio region A
*Legends of Oz France* eng audio Region B
*Liebe auf den ersten Schlag* german no eng audio/subs region B
*Lost in Wrestling* Hong Kong eng subs region A
*Love* amazon.co.uk region B
*The Mermaid* Hong Kong no eng audio eng subs Region A
*The Monkey King 3* (2018) yesasia.com region A
*Mortadelo and Filemon: Mission Implausible* eng subs region A
*Minuscule - Valley of the Lost Ants (2013)* Korean region A
*Monster Hunt* Hong Kong eng subs region A
*Mr. Go* Hong Kong eng subs region A
*Nazis at the Center of the Earth* audio unknown region B
*Office* Hong Kong eng subs region A
*Out of Inferno* hong kong region free english subs.
*Outcast* audio unknown region B
*Quick (Adrenaline Rush)* UK/German eng subs region A
*Dark Flight* Hong Kong eng subs region A
*The Rabbi's Cat (Le Chat du Rabbin)* France audio unknown region B
*Rashomon (1950)* yesasia.com eng subs region A
*Robinson Crusoe The Wild Life* english audio Hong Kong region A
*Sammy's Adventure - The Secret Passage* Honk Kong Region A
*Stand by Me Doraemon* Hong Kong eng subs region A
*A Stranger in Paradise (Die Bangkok Verschwörung)* german release audio unknown region B
*Streetdance 1 and 2* amazon.co.uk region B
*Street Get Ready* to Fight german region B
*Sword Master* Hong Kong no eng audio, eng subs region A
*Tai Chi 0* - Hong Kong eng subs region A 
*Tales of an Ancient Empire* German eng audio region B
*The Thousand Faces of Dunjia (2017)* yesasia region A
*Top Cat* amazon.co.uk region B
*Toys in the Attack* german audio unknown region B
*TT3D: Closer to the Edge* amazon.co.uk english audio region B, locked?
*Vamperifica* german english audio region free
*The White Haired Witch of Lunar Kingdom* yesasia.com eng subs, region A
*Young Detective Dee: Rise of the Sea Dragon* no english audio english subs, yesasia.com Region A
*The Young and Prodigious T.S. Spivet* English audio, Hong Kong, India, region A
*Zhu Zhu Pets: Quest For Zhu* amazon.co.uk region B


Foreign: (martial arts)
*Call of Heroes* (2016) yesasia.com region A
*Chinese Zodiac* hong kong eng subs region A
*Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon: Sword of Destiny* (2016) yesasia.com region A
*Dragon Blade* (2015) yesasia.com region A
*The Four III* (2014) yesasia.com region A
*The Four II* (2013) yesasia.com region A
*The Monkey King 2* (2016) yesasia.com region A
*The Monkey King* (2014) yesasia.com region A
*Rise of the Legend* (2014) yesasia.com region A
*The Taking Of Tiger Mountain* (2014) yesasia.com region A
*Wolf Warriors* (2015) (English audio) yesasia.com region A
*Zhong Kui: Snow Girl and the Dark Crystal* (2015) yesasia.com region A

Documentary Releases:
*1939 Battlefield Westerplatte* german release audio unknown region B
*Adventure Bahamas 3D Mysterious Caves and Wrecks* Eng. audio Amazon.de region free
*African Safari* amazon.de german region free/yesasia.com region A
*The Art of Flight* amazon.co.uk region B note: this is just a converted push back 3D, images are flat, not really worth your time for 3D but it is an excellent feature, soundtrack is really good too.
*BBC Earth Wild* (Planet Dinosaur, Tiny Giants, Wings) amazon.co.uk region free
*The Best of 3D* german region B
*Beyond the Edge* german amazon.de release english audio region B
*Bugs! A Rainforest Adventure* amazon.co.uk german release region B (only way to get this release!!!)
*The Black Forest* amazon.co.uk, german release region free
*David Attenborough series* -amazon.co.uk (all are region free/special features are 25hz, depends on you're player if it will play those, 3D main features play fine in 24p)
*Extreme Sports water, biking, wingsuits* german region B
*Fascinating India* UK, region B
*Fire Ants* amazon.co.uk region B
*II giorno dei due Papi Santi* Italy end audio region A
*Imax Space Intelligence Vol. 1-3*, Shown in US as Unraveling the Cosmos series. Amazon.co.uk German release Region Free
*A Liar's Autobiography: The Untrue Story of Monty Python's Graham Chapman* amazon.co.uk region B
*Lava Land* amazon.co.uk region B
*Musei Vaticani* amazon.co.uk italian release region free
*Norwegian* german audio unknown region B
*Shaolin Bootcamp* amazon.co.uk German Release region free
*Supercollider: The Black Hole Apocalypse* amazon.de region B english audio
*Visual Art in Full HD 3D* german audio unknown region B
*Weltnaturerbe Kolumbien* german region B
*Weltnaturer Costa Rica* german region B
*Weltnaturerbe Hawaii* german region B
*Weltnaturerbe Panama* german region B
*Wingsuits* amazon.co.uk german release region free


Music/Concert:
*Infinite 2012 Concert: Second Invasion Evolution* Korean eng subs region A
*Lee Evans: Roadrunner Live at the O2* english audio Region B
*Rain The Best Show Live Concert (2011)* eng subs region A
*Road to Waken* german audio unknown region B


----------



## rdarcy

tomtastic said:


> There's a bunch. Yes, blu-ray.com is best place to check, but maybe we can go ahead and list them here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they're region free, just depends. I'll note the ones I'm aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> The Wall -amazon.co.uk
> 
> Ratchet and Clank -amazon.fr
> 
> Trancendance -amazon.fr
> 
> Noah -Italian import? amazon.co.uk
> 
> Need for Speed -amazon.co.uk
> 
> The BFG -amazon.co.uk
> 
> Maleficent -amazon.co.uk
> 
> Ratatouille -amazon.co.uk (_not_ region free)
> 
> Frozen -amazon.co.uk region free
> 
> Big Hero Six -amazon.co.uk
> 
> David Attenborough series -amazon.co.uk (all are region free/special features are 25hz, depends on you're player if it will play those, 3D plays fine in 24p)
> 
> Underworld Blood Wars -amazon.co.uk (not sure but likely not in US)
> 
> The Finest Hours (South American release) eBay region free.
> 
> Planes Fire and Rescue (I thought it was mexico release? maybe india release)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I can think of right now, need info on region free or not but there's other ways to get around that.




So your saying these are region free?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

No, not all. I posted the ones I know of. Need to know on the others, maybe others will chime in and we can update the list. If it's not listed region free we need an update from others.

This is a good idea, btw. Hopefully, others can report back on these.

Ones I think are region free but I'm not 100 percent sure: Noah, Need For Speed, BFG, Big Hero Six, Planes Fire and Rescue.


----------



## tomtastic

list deleted see post above.


----------



## dew42

IF you don't mind English subtitled only and like martial arts, these are all Region A and available at yesasia.com.

Sword Master (2016)
Call of Heroes (2016)
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon: Sword of Destiny (2016)
Zhong Kui: Snow Girl and the Dark Crystal (2015)
The Taking Of Tiger Mountain (2014)
The Four III (2014)
The Four II (2013)
The Monkey King 2 (2016)
The Monkey King (2014)
Rise of the Legend (2014)
Dragon Blade (2015)
Wolf Warriors (2015) (English audio)

Sans martial arts:

Cold War 2 (2016)
Space Pirate Captain Harlock (2013)

English audio:

Shark Night 3D (2011)
Universal Soldier: Day of Reckoning (2012)

There is a US version of Space Pirate Captain Harlock (at twilighttimemovies.com) supposedly with a different ending though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Blu-ray_3D_releases

amazon.de has 3D not on the above list. Double check the region code and audio/subtitles. Some don't have any English.


----------



## tomtastic

list removed-please see post above.


----------



## 3DBob

Tom, I ordered Universal Soldier and The Wall, both say Region B. I just got a "new" player. Hope it works. U-Soldier is coming in about 10 days. The Wall later this month.


----------



## rdarcy

tomtastic said:


> Updated List:
> 
> 
> 
> Movies:
> 
> *The Wall* -amazon.co.uk ???
> 
> *Ratchet and Clank* -amazon.fr French release region B
> 
> *Trancendance* -amazon.fr French region B
> 
> *Noah* -German release region A, B, Italy region free
> 
> *Need for Speed* -german release region free
> 
> *The BFG* -amazon.de/ebay german release region B
> 
> *Maleficent* -amazon.co.uk region free
> 
> *Ratatouille* -amazon.co.uk region B
> 
> *Frozen* -amazon.co.uk region free
> 
> *Big Hero Six* -amazon.co.uk region free
> 
> *Underworld Blood Wars* -amazon.co.uk ??? (not sure but likely not in US)
> 
> *The Finest Hours* (India release) eBay region free.
> 
> *Planes Fire and Rescue* (Mexico region A,C -- India region free)
> 
> *The Damned (Gallows Hill)* German Import region B
> 
> *The Little Prince* -Hong Kong release region A
> 
> *The Battle for Tera* -German release Region A,B
> 
> *Shark Night* amazon.co.uk australia/italy release region free hong kong region A
> 
> *Universal Soldier Day of Reckoning* yesasia.com australia/honk kong region A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Films:
> 
> *Cold War II* yesasia.com Hong Kong release region A
> 
> *Captain Thunder* German release region B
> 
> *Clown Uncut* (english audio avail) german release region B
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign: (martial arts)
> 
> *Sword Master* (2016) yesasia.com region A
> 
> *Call of Heroes* (2016) yesasia.com region A
> 
> *Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon: Sword of Destiny* (2016) yesasia.com region A
> 
> *Zhong Kui: Snow Girl and the Dark Crystal* (2015) yesasia.com region A
> 
> *The Taking Of Tiger Mountain* (2014) yesasia.com region A
> 
> *The Four III* (2014) yesasia.com region A
> 
> *The Four II* (2013) yesasia.com region A
> 
> *The Monkey King 2* (2016) yesasia.com region A
> 
> *The Monkey King* (2014) yesasia.com region A
> 
> *Rise of the Legend* (2014) yesasia.com region A
> 
> *Dragon Blade* (2015) yesasia.com region A
> 
> *Wolf Warriors* (2015) (English audio) yesasia.com region A
> 
> 
> 
> Documentary Releases:
> 
> *David Attenborough series* -amazon.co.uk (all are region free/special features are 25hz, depends on you're player if it will play those, 3D main features play fine in 24p)
> 
> *Fascinating India* UK, region B
> 
> *Wingsuits* amazon.co.uk german release region free
> 
> *Imax Space Intelligence Vol. 1-3*, Shown in US as Unraveling the Cosmos series. Amazon.co.uk German release Region Free
> 
> *Shaolin Bootcamp* amazon.co.uk German Release region free
> 
> *The Black Forest* amazon.co.uk, german release region free
> 
> *Musei Vaticani* amazon.co.uk italian release Blu ray.com reports region B, I think it played in my region A player???
> 
> *Bugs! A Rainforest Adventure* amazon.co.uk german release region B (only way to get this release!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, added those from dew42 list and a few more. Also dividing up into different sections. More to add but need to take a break!




Thank you for taking the time to do this. If these sites would just label the product correctly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## termite

Couple more ..


Region A:
http://www.yesasia.com/us/1024542675-0-0-0-en/info.html
http://www.yesasia.com/us/1034605330-0-0-0-en/info.html (foreign)


Region B:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Robinson-Crusoe-3D-2D-Blu-ray/dp/B01EJSY4JG


----------



## Actionable Mango

tomtastic said:


> Ok, added those from dew42 list and a few more. Also dividing up into different sections. More to add but need to take a break!


I've ordered _Wingsuits _and _Maleficent_. 3DBob, Dew42, tomtastic, etc., this is 100% your fault. 

Thanks *so much* for doing this. Bookmarked. It should be a sticky. And you should maintain it.


----------



## tomtastic

Actionable Mango said:


> I've ordered _Wingsuits _and _Maleficent_. Dew42, tomtastic, etc., this is 100% your fault.
> 
> Thanks *so much* for doing this. Bookmarked. It should be a sticky. And you should maintain it.


Ha, ha, I didn't go there, Bob did first.

I think this is a good idea because it would be nice to have a list of what is available in one place and what's the best region code to get for region free or A or just to get a copy at all.

Will do another update later when I get some time, keep posting if you know of any and I'll update this master list for now.

There are more foreign films if you're into those and more documentary.


----------



## zombie10k

dew42 said:


> IF you don't mind English subtitled only and like martial arts, these are all Region A and available at yesasia.com.
> 
> *Sword Master (2016)*


I watched this twice already, they put a serious effort into the 3D production of this movie. There are some extreme pop-outs that are a nice surprise as well. 

recommended for fans of the Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon genre


----------



## 3DBob

Actionable Mango said:


> I've ordered _Wingsuits _and _Maleficent_. 3DBob, Dew42, tomtastic, etc., this is 100% your fault.
> 
> Thanks *so much* for doing this. Bookmarked. It should be a sticky. And you should maintain it.


 Guilty...I was worried 3D was getting away from us (USA), and I was missing out... I noticed that http://www.store-3d-blurayrental.com/ was getting some hard-to-find 3D and also Vudu.com has 3D (usually have to buy it as a 2D/3D bundle and keep in your online 3D library) of all the new stuff months before it appears on Amazon Bluray (case in point Rogue One and The Martian). It's turning into a real game to find 3D movies.

I'm glad there is a lot of interest in this thread. Keep the cards and letters coming folks...and thank Tom and Dew and everyone for contributing to my need to spend more $$  for 3D.


----------



## tomtastic

list removed-see post at top


----------



## invadergir

*Alice Through The Looking Glass* Amazon.uk and my copy is region free.


----------



## tomtastic

invadergir said:


> *Alice Through The Looking Glass* Amazon.uk and my copy is region free.


-added, hmm released everywhere but here. I thought this one was released here but apparently not.


----------



## dew42

Alpha and Omega (2010) amazon.de amazon.fr region B
Animals United (2010) amazon.de region B
Battle for Terra (2007) amazon.de region free
Quest for Zhu (2011) amazon.co.uk region B
Horrid Henry: The Movie (2011) amazon.co.uk region B

The Hole (2009) amazon.co.uk region B
Headhunter (2009) amazon.co.uk region B (anaglyph or 3D Blu-ray - sold out)
The Legend of Harrow Woods (2008) amazon.co.uk region B (anaglyph or 3D Blu-ray)
Hybrid (2011) amazon.co.uk region B 
Largo Winch 2 (2011) amazon.co.uk region B
Chinese Zodiac (2012) a.k.a CZ12 amazon.co.uk region B

Young Detective Dee: Rise of the Sea Dragon (2013) ebay region B
Out of Inferno (2013) yesasia.com region A


----------



## xsrsmithx

Robinson Crusoe 3D blu-ray (released in the theaters in US as "The Wild Life 3D") Region B. Available in UK.
Great animated movie with excellent animation and very good 3D


----------



## tomtastic

So I found Sharknado 1-4 released on Blu ray 3D German release. Didn't realize these were 3D.

Added a few from the previous posts, thanks again. Headhunter appears to be DVD same with Legend of Harrow Woods.

Some I already had.

From now on I'll update the list at top of first page.


----------



## rdarcy

tomtastic said:


> So I found Sharknado 1-4 released on Blu ray 3D German release. Didn't realize these were 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> Added a few from the previous posts, thanks again. Headhunter appears to be DVD same with Legend of Harrow Woods.
> 
> 
> 
> Some I already had.
> 
> 
> 
> From now on I'll update the list at top of first page.




Region free for the sharknados?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

rdarcy said:


> Region free for the sharknados?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No region B.


----------



## 3DBob

Tom, you can rent the follow 3D movies from Vudu.com. They have more 3D movies than any online streaming service I've seen and they are excellent, bluray quality. Just enter: 3D in the search field. Some non-3D movies show up, but all of the new releases show up and you can own in their streaming library months before they show up on bluray sometimes.

BigHero 6
Need for Speed
Finest Hour
Frozen
Maleficent
Shark Night


----------



## ingramba

Actionable Mango said:


> I've ordered _Wingsuits _and _Maleficent_. 3DBob, Dew42, tomtastic, etc., this is 100% your fault.
> 
> Thanks *so much* for doing this. Bookmarked. It should be a sticky. And you should maintain it.


I got Maleficent & Frozen 3D BR discs from BigRiver.UK several months ago, Fantastic! All region


----------



## tomtastic

3DBob said:


> Tom, you can rent the follow 3D movies from Vudu.com. They have more 3D movies than any online streaming service I've seen and they are excellent, bluray quality. Just enter: 3D in the search field. Some non-3D movies show up, but all of the new releases show up and you can own in their streaming library months before they show up on bluray sometimes.
> 
> BigHero 6
> Need for Speed
> Finest Hour
> Frozen
> Maleficent
> Shark Night


Yeah, I know about Vudu, but I don't trust online, no way of knowing how long they will offer it.


----------



## dhvsfan

*Region availability and Region Locking*

The place I go to get region availability and region coding are the following two links:

- Discs available in Region A and either Region A Locked or Region Free
http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=287862

- Discs available in Region B and either Region B Locked or Region Free 
http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=287864

Thanks to the13thman for his hard work!


----------



## termite

Here're couple of more foreign titles said to have "excellent" 3D


Mr. Go:
http://www.yesasia.com/global/1034388873-0-0-0-en/info.html


Measuring the World 3D: (German)
https://www.amazon.de/Die-Vermessung-Welt-Blu-ray-3D/dp/B009WO5T6U


----------



## CINERAMAX

*Incomplete Lists AMITYVILLE 3D arrived yesterday fron a.es*

Will report on Q and Zone.


----------



## NJPete

Please post differences, if any, with the USA release which was in this box set:

https://www.amazon.com/Amityville-Horror-Trilogy-Blu-ray/dp/B00DOZNF1O


----------



## dew42

Underworld Blood Wars (eng audio) yesasia.com region A, amazon.co.jp region A, amazon.co.uk region B, amazon.de listed as region B but may be region free according to blu-ray dot com forums.

Resident Evil The Final Chapter (eng audio) yesasia.com region free, amazon.co.jp region A (premium edition), amazon.co.uk region B

Wolf Warriors (eng audio) yesasia.com listed as region A above but should be region FREE

Black & White: The Dawn Of Justice (2014) (eng subs only) yesasia.com region A


Notes for shopping at amazon.co.jp: There is a language button to get an English version of the website just to the left of the usual place for the "Your Account" pull down. You may still need to use your Internet browser to translate some details. Make sure you untranslate the page before adding to your cart (at least in Chrome as the buttons break when translating pages). Your amazon.com account won't work there, you will have to set up another account. You can convert their currency by googling "4509 jpy in usd". If you are running Windows 10, you can type "4509 jpy" in Cortana search.


----------



## dew42

Seventh Son (2015) (eng audio) amazon.fr region free, amazon.es region free, yesasia.com region free, amazon.co.uk region B

The Legend of Sarila (2013) (eng audio) yesasia.com region A, amazon.de region B

Tai Chi 0 (2012) (eng subs only) yesasia.com region free

No Limits: Extreme Sports (eng audio) amazon.de region free


----------



## 3DBob

I received Universal Soldier: Day of Reckoning from Amazon.uk yesterday. It's Region B. it's actually relatively cheap to buy. I ordered it with my current Amazon ID and Amazon Credit Card and had no problem. It was an experiment for my new player. Anyway, the 3D was OK. The indoor 3D was better than the outdoor 3D. Movie was way too violent and certainly not for everyone. You also need to be a fan of Universal Soldier to understand it, which I am not. It was probably a wasted effort for me. While 3D does make average movies better in my opinion, you still have to like the movie to be worthwhile.


----------



## tomtastic

3DBob said:


> Movie was way too violent and certainly not for everyone. You also need to be a fan of Universal Soldier to understand it, which I am not. It was probably a wasted effort for me. While 3D does make average movies better in my opinion, you still have to like the movie to be worthwhile.


I was going to mention that but you had already ordered. I viewed once but didn't really devote all my attention to it. It was very B-movie low budget and not very entertaining. The 3D could have been Avatar quality and it would not have helped.


----------



## Actionable Mango

Many many 3D, region-free titles on sale at Amazon.co.uk right now, starting at £3.58. (For a ballpark conversion to US$, add 1/3rd to the price.)

Here is a link with all of the right search terms and filters, sorted by price.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_s...1494762969&bbn=1804651031&sort=price-asc-rank

*The search query and results are not perfect, so verify that the title is region-free before you buy if that is important to you.*


----------



## dew42

3 AM (English subtitles only) yesasia region A
3 AM Part 2 (2013) (English subtitles only) yesasia region unspecified
The Second Sight (2013) (English subtitles only) yesasia region A
Baby Blues (2013) (English subtitles only) yesasia region free
Rashomon (1950) (English subtitles only) yesasia region A
The White Haired Witch of Lunar Kingdom (2014) (English subtitles only) yesasia region A

African Safari (2013) (English audio) amazon.de region free, amazon.co.uk region B, yesasia region A
Adventure Bahamas 3D Mysterious Caves And Wrecks (English audio) amazon.de region free, amazon.co.uk region free

Biohazard Damnation (English subtitles only) amazon.co.jp region A, yesasia region A

In the Heart of the Sea (English audio) amazon.co.uk region free


----------



## 3DBob

Ha, ha, ha....I took a flyer and ordered the Sharknado series disk on bluray 3D--it was cheap from Germany. Came today. It turns out the 3D is simply a push back into a 3D window of 2D, so no real 3D. Sometime the fool wins, this time not...ha, ha, ha, buyer beware on non-US 3D!


----------



## dew42

Sometimes you can pick up on which ones have poor 3D in the reviews on amazon.de.


----------



## tomtastic

3DBob said:


> Ha, ha, ha....I took a flyer and ordered the Sharknado series disk on bluray 3D--it was cheap from Germany. Came today. It turns out the 3D is simply a push back into a 3D window of 2D, so no real 3D. Sometime the fool wins, this time not...ha, ha, ha, buyer beware on non-US 3D!


They say China loves 3D more than anyone, but with so many native 3D titles in Germany and it would seem post conversions, I think Germany loves 3D the most. I couldn't get thru the first Sharknado, I read the reviews they said it was great but it was just too B-movie for me, not sure how they made 4 of them. I was wondering if maybe they just converted it, I went and looked to see if it was filmed in 3D but I didn't see any mention of it.


----------



## Frank714

tomtastic said:


> They say China loves 3D more than anyone, but with so many native 3D titles in Germany and it would seem post conversions, I think Germany loves 3D the most.



As far as I can tell, 3D is very popular in the German home theater scene but the same seems to apply for the US - and we got a lot of cheap conversions that are essentially just cash-grabs.


As it appears the German content provider EuroVideo (that's Bavaria's video marketing, hence they do have the German licensing rights for _DAS BOOT_ - the extended TV cut has great image quality, BTW) had a lot of video rights for made for IMAX 3D films.


As a matter of fact the IMAX production _Fighter Pilot _(3D conversion, IMHO rather good but with a few hickups) is exclusively available in 3D from Germany (but with original English version):












Some of the footage was scheduled to be used in the latest / last (?) big IMAX film _Aircraft Carrier: Guardians of the Sea _(otherwise shot with real 3D cameras!).


https://vimeo.com/172167381


I'm really dying here to be able to see that film in 3D, it's probably the culmination of the IMAX area but a very dignified ending, IMHO (yes, I'm shedding a couple of tears...)


P.S. I wish I were in Washington D.C. - http://newsdesk.si.edu/releases/air...3d-opens-national-air-and-space-museum-may-26


----------



## dhvsfan

3DBob said:


> Ha, ha, ha....I took a flyer and ordered the Sharknado series disk on bluray 3D--it was cheap from Germany. Came today. It turns out the 3D is simply a push back into a 3D window of 2D, so no real 3D. Sometime the fool wins, this time not...ha, ha, ha, buyer beware on non-US 3D!


This series are Germany autoconversions which are known to be bad. A great resource is found on the blu-ray.com forum - see http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.php?p=13167612&postcount=2 for autoconversion list.


----------



## 3DBob

dhvsfan said:


> This series are Germany autoconversions which are known to be bad. A great resource is found on the blu-ray.com forum - see http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.php?p=13167612&postcount=2 for autoconversion list.


Thanks, very helpful. Sometimes I can be so naïve...but getting smarter....


----------



## tomtastic

Removed *Ghost in the Shell*, it appears it _is_ getting a US release after all:

Releasing July 25th
https://www.amazon.com/Ghost-in-the-Shell-3D-Blu-ray/dp/B06ZYW93C2?SubscriptionId=AKIAIY4YSQJMFDJATNBA&tag=bluray-012-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B06ZYW93C2&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## 3DBob

I received *Fighter Pilot - IMAX 3D - Operation Red Flag *from Amazon.de (was very easy to order using the same password I use for Amazon.com. Took about 3 weeks to receive though). The movie is a 2D IMAX to 3D conversion as you will quickly notice if you are a 3D nut. It says Region B, and it has both German and English version, but it played in Region A for me as well. https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00M1563F8

Having been an Air Force ground controller back in the 70s, this was great fun for me. The technological advances in flight computing/controlling from the ground have really changed--more like a full graphics game--and this was 2004 tech, so it's probably even better now. It really held my attention. This is something to show your kids and might even inspire them to join the Air Force. The 3D does have its challenges every now and then as it sometimes has objects in the wrong place, but I can forgive that given the subject matter. The movie is about a military exercise to prepare pilots for real battle. I give it a 4 out of 5.


----------



## 3DBob

I also purchased *Beyond the Edge - Sir Edmund Hillarys Aufstieg zum Gipfel des Everest 3D* bluray from Amazon.de. Has English and German versions, but uses German text on the English version. Works in Regions A, B and C as stated on the cover. 
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00OJQ5LLY. About Edmund Hillary's climb of Mt. Everest in 1953. It uses original 16mm of the climb and also staged actors--sort of a docudrama. It's well done and interesting, and the 3D is good, and they put a lot of thought into getting as much depth as possible, which is hard to do with landscapes. It's not as good as Everest 3D starring Josh Brolin, also based on true story, but more interesting as a piece of history. The staged sets were of New Zealand, but look very close to Everest. I'll give it a 3.5 out of 5.


----------



## Actionable Mango

List needs updating. Valerian. Terminator 2. Last Jedi (probably).


----------



## tomtastic

updated, added Valerian, T2, Last Jedi, Cars 3, Pirates of the Caribbean: Salazar's Revenge. Coco, might be going on this list too most likely.


----------



## Actionable Mango

"TT3D: Closer to the Edge" is another title for the list. I bought it from Australia. It says Region B but it is Region Free.

"1938 Battlefield Westerplate" already in the list has two typos. It should be "1939 Battlefield Westerplatte".


----------



## wildbill722

*Remember: You axed for it!*

Here is the place to start if you want to see what is really out there in the 3d world of blu rays.

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=127627

Thenk click, News and General discussion, and in that section you will see:

"So you're wanting to find a good 3d blu ray". It goes through which features are native, which are region locked which are auto conversion, english friendly, best pop outs, etc. 

If you are still wanting more pain, then go to my list of over 733 3d blu rays that I consider good(3-5 star, and not auto-conversions) 3d blu rays though not necessarily english friendly(I do note them for you), and finally where to find them in general terms. Most are cheapest and easiest to find from Amazon.de(germany).


----------



## 3DBob

@wildbill722: Thanks for the link. For anyone looking for his list: http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=302179 Then click on Show Spoiler down in the thread.


----------



## rural scribe

*goosebumps and BFG*

I recently ordered a couple of 3D blurays from an Ebay site which carries UK imports at good prices.

You can find a Goosebumps 3D blu ray for $5.43, free shipping, at this site by using this search term on Ebay:
Goosebumps 3D Bluray (UK IMPORT) DVD NEW

I ordered from this seller. It took a long time, but I finally got Goosebumps yesterday. It is, indeed a 3D bluray, region free (not labeled as region free in the ebay listing) complete with 2D bluray (but no DVD) and an ultraviolet digital copy, so this site seems legit.

I am still waiting on the BFG 3D bluray, ordered later from the same seller (this seller does not include shipment tracking service). It is $15, free shipping, for a new one, about the same price as buying a used BFG 3D bluray from Amazon U.K.

I just recently started to order UK disks because it is getting difficult to find some 3D bluray titles in the domestic market. Even 3D rentals are getting expensive, and rental selections are getting skimpy too. BFG, for instance, is not available in 3D format at the rental place I use.


----------



## dew42

Happy Family [3D Blu-ray]
https://www.amazon.de/Happy-Family-Blu-ray-Holger-Tappe/dp/B077JQM35N/
Release Date: 8 Mar 2018
Studio: Warner Home Video
Region: B

Also known as Monster Family.

This site links back to amazon.de but has more details about the disk:

http://www.bluray-disc.de/blu-ray-filme/happy-family-2017-3d-blu-ray-3d-digital-hd-blu-ray-disc
Region: A, B, C
Audio: German Dolby Atmos 7.1, *English* DTS-HD MA 5.1

Confirmed *region free* here:

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=303234


----------



## Shizzlenits

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 and Thor: Ragnarok are both available on 3D Blu-ray in Europe. The upcoming Black Panther home release also has a 3D Blu available for pre-order in Europe. All are region free, and include the variable aspect ratio "IMAX" scenes (currently the only place you can see them in your home).


----------



## wildbill722

3DBob said:


> @wildbill722: Thanks for the link. For anyone looking for his list: http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=302179 Then click on Show Spoiler down in the thread.


Thank you 3d Bob. I am now up to 733 know good quality 3d features. I should hit at least 750 by the end of the year I suspect. 

750 KNOWN 3D BLU RAY FEATURES!!! MAN ARE WE LUCKY OR WHAT????


----------



## snpanago

Awaiting Coco 3D from Amazon UK May 21st. Anyone know if this is the earliest release available world wide?

ps, Just found the Coco 3D thread....May 21st indeed.


----------



## tomtastic

Available now on eBay Texas seller, but it's more expensive, I'm waiting for UK version.


----------



## steamboat

I bought Coco from texas a few weeks ago ..It is top notch for sure


----------



## 3DBob

Buying from Amazon.co.uk has been easy and cost effective for the latest 3D movies. I live in Michigan, US. That said it's taking 4 weeks now to receive Blurays from the uk. Anyone experiencing a similar problem?


----------



## Actionable Mango

3DBob said:


> Buying from Amazon.co.uk has been easy and cost effective for the latest 3D movies. I live in Michigan, US. That said it's taking 4 weeks now to receive Blurays from the uk. Anyone experiencing a similar problem?


I've been buying from UK Amazon from years, always picking standard shipping. Many years ago it was just a few days, so ironically it was faster than most domestic shipping. These days it takes a LOT longer. I don't think it's ever taken 4 weeks though.

I guess we'll see with Last Jedi. That shipped on the 7th and is "expected" on the 27th (three weeks).


----------



## cyclones22

3DBob said:


> Buying from Amazon.co.uk has been easy and cost effective for the latest 3D movies. I live in Michigan, US. That said it's taking 4 weeks now to receive Blurays from the uk. Anyone experiencing a similar problem?


Typically, it only takes about 7 business days to get to me in Southern California from the day it's dispatched. I did have an issue where Blade Runner 2049 never showed up and that was like a 3 week affair. Then they expressed a replacement to me and it showed up in less than a week. The Last Jedi (shipped on the 8th arrived 16th) and Justice League both arrived within 10 days of dispatch. I have ordered around 20 3D movies from Amazon UK and still have more on pre-order. Basically, the average is around $22 total per movie if you order multiples at a time to split shipping costs. It's definitely cheaper than the exorbitant prices USA retailers are charging now. You just need to have patience, which luckily I do.


----------



## inspector

I have BLACK PANTHER, READY PLAYER ONE and PACIFIC RIM: UPRISING all on order from Amazon UK. Regular shipping takes about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## TonyDP

3DBob said:


> Buying from Amazon.co.uk has been easy and cost effective for the latest 3D movies. I live in Michigan, US. That said it's taking 4 weeks now to receive Blurays from the uk. Anyone experiencing a similar problem?


I bought Thor Ragnarok 3D from Amazon.UK in March and it arrived about a week after being dispatched.

Last Jedi 3D was dispatched on April 7 and still hasn't arrived. It is being delivered by a company called ASENDIA, which I've never heard of. Don't know if it will transfer to USPS for the last mile as was the case with Thor or what. Also no tracking info available. Anybody ever deal with this company?


----------



## tomtastic

Ordered Last Jedi on 13th, it doesn't show delivering until May 2. I don't really mind the wait, as long as it shows up.


----------



## rdarcy

Actionable Mango said:


> I've been buying from UK Amazon from years, always picking standard shipping. Many years ago it was just a few days, so ironically it was faster than most domestic shipping. These days it takes a LOT longer. I don't think it's ever taken 4 weeks though.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we'll see with Last Jedi. That shipped on the 7th and is "expected" on the 27th (three weeks).




I agree with you. Not four weeks but long enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildbill722

*Asendia and Amazon.uk*



tomtastic said:


> Ordered Last Jedi on 13th, it doesn't show delivering until May 2. I don't really mind the wait, as long as it shows up.


Hey Tom:

I agree. I like the wait. It is always more fun waiting for something good than actually getting it; especially if I pay half the price that others are paying to get something "right now!". 

I got Last Jedi for $18.00 including shipping, but they use non-tracking through Asendia and it takes about 2 1/2 weeks. But like you said, I like the wait. Knock on wood, they have not lost anything yet. If someone wants it really fast use their Global Priority(about $12.00 to ship) and it will be here in 3 days generally. 

As for Asendia, if it doesn't show up on the date they said it would, if I contact them they will send out another one with tracking. I did have one order not show up, and after a week past the deadline I contacted Amazon Germany(I ordered over a 100 3d blu rays over the last year from them) and they sent out a replacement with tracking immediately and it got here in about a week. Funny thing was the "lost" one did show up about two weeks later, and they told me to keep it! 

Hope you are doing well. Bill


----------



## rdarcy

wildbill722 said:


> Hey Tom:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I like the wait. It is always more fun waiting for something good than actually getting it; especially if I pay half the price that others are paying to get something "right now!".
> 
> 
> 
> I got Last Jedi for $18.00 including shipping, but they use non-tracking through Asendia and it takes about 2 1/2 weeks. But like you said, I like the wait. Knock on wood, they have not lost anything yet. If someone wants it really fast use their Global Priority(about $12.00 to ship) and it will be here in 3 days generally.
> 
> 
> 
> As for Asendia, if it doesn't show up on the date they said it would, if I contact them they will send out another one with tracking. I did have one order not show up, and after a week past the deadline I contacted Amazon Germany(I ordered over a 100 3d blu rays over the last year from them) and they sent out a replacement with tracking immediately and it got here in about a week. Funny thing was the "lost" one did show up about two weeks later, and they told me to keep it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Bill




I received mine today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flambe

This is a great topic; subscribed. I'm sure most of you know that you can often order a combo 3D/4k package from amazon.fr that are otherwise unavailable in the US. Examples include Star Wars: The Last Jedi, Wonder Woman, and Blade Runner 2049. Not sure what interest there is in dual 3D/4k packages, but for me they're really the only thing I buy!

Some movies, like Justice League, I prefer the 4k over the 3D version, and others, like Wonder Woman, it's the other way around. Very strange I know! But I like having the option for both, and it's cheaper than buying the 2 US discs separately.


----------



## Uppsalaing

Good thread... Just a tip, you can buy player from a different region instead of trying to find a region free player.


I'm in region B, but have a region A player just to watch some region A discs that I had in my collection...


With players being priced reasonably, it is an option for you guys to consider, especially if you like the better players... Even though it's an extra box and remote...


----------



## inspector

My Samsung K8500 was sent back east to turn it to a REGION FREE player...my 3D movies are on their way thru Amazon UK...all of them...!


----------



## 3DBob

I thought I'd add this here. I just went to the BestBuy website and entered 3D Bluray and wow, they now have catalogued almost all of the available 3D movies for sale. Some can be picked up the store, others shipped. They have an exclusive Pacific Rim that has both 4K and 3D sold together, which I'm picking up today.


----------



## Worf

Better grab that quick - my best buy sold out of the 3d/4k combos.


----------



## dew42

The Monkey King 3 (2018) (Blu-ray) (2D + 3D) (Hong Kong Version)
https://www.yesasia.com/us/the-monk...ng-kong-version/1066510862-0-0-0-en/info.html
Release Date: May 18, 2018
Language: Cantonese, Mandarin
Subtitles: English, Traditional Chinese, Simplified Chinese
Region: A


----------



## dew42

The Thousand Faces of Dunjia (2017) (Blu-ray) (2D + 3D) (Hong Kong Version)
https://www.yesasia.com/us/the-thou...ng-kong-version/1065905380-0-0-0-en/info.html
Release Date: April 20, 2018
Language: Mandarin
Subtitles: English, Traditional Chinese, Simplified Chinese
Region: A


----------



## inspector

These are what I have coming from Amazon UK 3D:

BIG HERO 6
AVENGERS ASSEMBLE
ROBINSON CRUSOE
SKYSCRAPER
INCREDIBLES 2
MONSTERS vs ALIENS
JURASSIC PARK: FALLEN KINGDOM
RAMPAGE
AVENGERS: AFFINITY WARS
SOLO
TOMB RAIDER
PACIFIC RIM: UPRISING
READY PLAYER ONE

Luckily they don't come all at once, so I'm able to buy them within my monthly credit period...
per the wife.

Just received in 2D, but weren't offered in 3D... A QUIET PLACE(Dolby Atmos); ANNIHILATION (Dolby Atmos) and THE SHAPE OF WATER(DTS MA 5.1...WTF), over.

The other nine I ordered, I canceled...too chicken.


----------



## rural scribe

*another solution for playing region b disks.*



Uppsalaing said:


> Good thread... Just a tip, you can buy player from a different region instead of trying to find a region free player.
> 
> I'm in region B, but have a region A player just to watch some region A discs that I had in my collection...
> 
> With players being priced reasonably, it is an option for you guys to consider, especially if you like the better players... Even though it's an extra box and remote...


I've been pricing region free players and region B's (I am in region A) and they are pretty expensive. I just found another solution for playing region B disks today.

It turns out my Panasonic DMP-BDT210 (similar trick works with BDT220) which is a region A 3D blu ray player, will also play my region B BFG and A Turtle's Tale 3D disks. It would not play my region B Terminator 2 3D disk, though.

The trick is you load the region B disk and wait for the screen to come up where it tells you that you can't play a region B disk in this machine. Then you push the stop button, then use the remote to access the "top menu" (pop up menu on BDT220).

This brings up the blu ray's own menu, highlight and select play, and it plays. Easy as that.

This may work in other Panasonics as well. I found this trick on YouTube.


----------



## 2ndvizio

rural scribe said:


> I've been pricing region free players and region B's (I am in region A) and they are pretty expensive. I just found another solution for playing region B disks today.
> 
> It turns out my Panasonic DMP-BDT210 (similar trick works with BDT220) which is a region A 3D blu ray player, will also play my region B BFG and A Turtle's Tale 3D disks. It would not play my region B Terminator 2 3D disk, though.
> 
> The trick is you load the region B disk and wait for the screen to come up where it tells you that you can't play a region B disk in this machine. Then you push the stop button, then use the remote to access the "top menu" (pop up menu on BDT220).
> 
> This brings up the blu ray's own menu, highlight and select play, and it plays. Easy as that.
> 
> This may work in other Panasonics as well. I found this trick on YouTube.


Yes, region free players are rather expensive. After getting a few region B disks by accident, I bought the LG UP870 Region Free 4K Blu-ray Player for $229. Played Valerian just fine. A big benefit is I can buy any version disc now.

It's nice not worrying about the region. Just ordered ten 3d discs from Amazon.co.uk for 104 pounds shipped. Half were not region free.


----------



## Stereodude

2ndvizio said:


> Yes, region free players are rather expensive. After getting a few region B disks by accident, I bought the LG UP870 Region Free 4K Blu-ray Player for $229. Played Valerian just fine. A big benefit is I can buy any version disc now.
> 
> It's nice not worrying about the region. Just ordered ten 3d discs from Amazon.co.uk for 104 pounds shipped. Half were not region free.


FWIW, AnyDVD HD is cheaper yet. You can burn them back to BD region free, or just use the PC to play them back.

BTW, how did you determine that they're not region free? The Amazon listings are often not accurate.


----------



## 2ndvizio

Stereodude said:


> FWIW, AnyDVD HD is cheaper yet. You can burn them back to BD region free, or just use the PC to play them back.
> 
> BTW, how did you determine that they're not region free? The Amazon listings are often not accurate.


Didn't realize that you can burn them back to BD region free. Would have been much easier to buy AnyDVD HD instead. I used MakeMKV but then I didn't have a player that supports playback of the file.

Perhaps the Amazon listing isn't accurate but I think these were listed as Region B

Justin and the Knights of Valour 6.25
The BFG 12.14
Need For Speed 9.72
Asterix: The Mansions Of The Gods 6.66
Robinson Crusoe 3D + 2D Blu-ray 5
Kung Fu Panda 2 BLU RAY 3D 5

Fairly certain these are region free:
XXX: The Return Of Xander Cage 8.33
Coco 15
Black Panther 14.16
Thor Ragnarok 9.99

Added pricing after the title in pounds so people can see the final price. There aren't that many 3d movies made so opening it up to region B/C will be quite useful going forward. I don't regret buying the player being able to watch more movies.


----------



## Stereodude

2ndvizio said:


> Didn't realize that you can burn them back to BD region free. Would have been much easier to buy AnyDVD HD instead.


It can remove the region coding and then then you burn the resulting .iso back to a dual layer BD-R with Imgburn. I wouldn't bother with burning it back though. Windows 8.1 and later support 3D Blu-ray playback with MPC-HC & MadVR. Or you can use an


----------



## 2ndvizio

Stereodude said:


> It can remove the region coding and then then you burn the resulting .iso back to a dual layer BD-R with Imgburn. I wouldn't bother with burning it back though. Windows 8.1 and later support 3D Blu-ray playback with MPC-HC & MadVR. Or you can use an


----------



## tomtastic

Added a few: Black Panther, Coco, Despicable Me 3, Jumanji Welcome to the Jungle, Thor Ragnarok.


----------



## rural scribe

3DBob said:


> Buying from Amazon.co.uk has been easy and cost effective for the latest 3D movies. I live in Michigan, US. That said it's taking 4 weeks now to receive Blurays from the uk. Anyone experiencing a similar problem?


Same slow shipping time here in Wyoming, but then again, it takes a week for disks shipped from Illinois to get to me sometimes.


----------



## rural scribe

Stereodude said:


> FWIW, AnyDVD HD is cheaper yet. You can burn them back to BD region free, or just use the PC to play them back.
> 
> BTW, how did you determine that they're not region free? The Amazon listings are often not accurate.


Yes, with the right software, which costs around $100 or so for a lifetime license (assuming the company stays in business that long) you can burn a region free BD from a region locked one, but the disks aren't cheap, about $2.50 each for double layer blu ray blanks. 

Single layer blanks are cheaper, but I don't like the idea of compressing a 45gb disk down to fit a 25gb disk.

I once did the math, and not counting the cost of the software, I'd be money ahead to buy a region free player if I planned to do more than about 70 blu ray region conversions.

Another way around the cost of the media is to obtain the equipment needed to play movies directly from the BD iso files.


----------



## rural scribe

*Amazon UK question*

I've bought some 3D blu rays from Amazon.UK, and from the Amazon.UK seller musicMagpie.

I have also tried to buy from other Amazon sellers, but many of these UK sellers don't ship any products to the U.S.

Anyone know of other Amazon.UK sellers, besides musicMagpie, that will ship blu rays to the USA?


----------



## Stereodude

rural scribe said:


> Yes, with the right software, which costs around $100 or so for a lifetime license (assuming the company stays in business that long) you can burn a region free BD from a region locked one, but the disks aren't cheap, about $2.50 each for double layer blu ray blanks.
> 
> Single layer blanks are cheaper, but I don't like the idea of compressing a 45gb disk down to fit a 25gb disk.
> 
> I once did the math, and not counting the cost of the software, I'd be money ahead to buy a region free player if I planned to do more than about 70 blu ray region conversions.
> 
> Another way around the cost of the media is to obtain the equipment needed to play movies directly from the BD iso files.


AFAIK, you can't recompress a 3D BD to MVC. In generally I would suggest not burning them back, but to use a PC or RPi3 to play them (if someone were going the AnyDVD HD route).


----------



## bongta029

I saw Infinity War and Incredible2 4k+3d sold on ebay by seller rahulandi. And these have earlier release dates? I just want to confirm that these will have the same format as the regular relase date products, and they are legit.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dew42

bongta029 said:


> I saw Infinity War and Incredible2 4k+3d sold on ebay by seller rahulandi. And these have earlier release dates? I just want to confirm that these will have the same format as the regular relase date products, and they are legit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


He likely has the same source as amazon.in (India). He just orders more variations (e.g. steelbook, 4K+3D). I've bought from him and the discs are normal retail discs. His release dates sometimes slip (e.g. Solo:SW).

Different countries will have different extra features, audio and language options.

He has his own website store.

http://rahulandi.com/


----------



## bongta029

dew42 said:


> He likely has the same source as amazon.in (India). He just orders more variations (e.g. steelbook, 4K+3D). I've bought from him and the discs are normal retail discs. His release dates sometimes slip (e.g. Solo:SW).
> 
> Different countries will have different extra features, audio and language options.
> 
> He has his own website store.
> 
> http://rahulandi.com/


I see. His store contents have regular release dates different than what he posts on ebay. I just hope that I'm getting retail 4k atmos(if it has it) and 3d bluray for the price I pay for earlier release dates.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inspector

rural scribe said:


> I've bought some 3D blu rays from Amazon.UK, and from the Amazon.UK seller musicMagpie.
> 
> I have also tried to buy from other Amazon sellers, but many of these UK sellers don't ship any products to the U.S.
> 
> Anyone know of other Amazon.UK sellers, besides musicMagpie, that will ship blu rays to the USA?


 
These are sellers that ship to the USA. I do buy new and used discs, all 3D. I don't care about the packaging as long as the disc is undamaged and so far there has never a problem. I do have one disc (from MusicMagpie) 
that was due to me on or before July 11th, and I still haven't received it. This might be my first time getting back my money from the UK.


Champion Toys
Media Merchants
DVD Overstocks
RobertEstores
That's Entertainment CDs & DVDs
D&B ENTERTAINMENT
JMBmedia
dodax-online-uk
HarriBella.UK.Ltd (Amazon will let them ship some and not others. It's out of HarriBella's hands but I went round and round w/Amazon and they just won't ship certain titles...like JULIA X 3D)


Hope this helps!


----------



## rural scribe

inspector said:


> These are sellers that ship to the USA. I do buy new and used discs, all 3D. I don't care about the packaging as long as the disc is undamaged and so far there has never a problem. I do have one disc (from MusicMagpie)
> that was due to me on or before July 11th, and I still haven't received it. This might be my first time getting back my money from the UK.
> 
> 
> Champion Toys
> Media Merchants
> DVD Overstocks
> RobertEstores
> That's Entertainment CDs & DVDs
> D&B ENTERTAINMENT
> JMBmedia
> dodax-online-uk
> HarriBella.UK.Ltd (Amazon will let them ship some and not others. It's out of HarriBella's hands but I went round and round w/Amazon and they just won't ship certain titles...like JULIA X 3D)
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


This list is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you very much for providing it.

As far as MusicMagpie goes, they've not failed me yet, but I have only bought two disks from them so far. Shipment from them takes about a month or so, if memory serves.

I have also bought 3D disks, "Goosebumps" and "The BFG" from rarewaves, which sells on Ebay as well as Amazon.UK. I have only ordered from their Ebay store, however. Shipments from them also take about a month to get to me. 

The BFG was region B, Goosebumps was region free, and neither was identified as such in the rarewaves Ebay listings. Rarewaves Ebay store says most of the disks it sells are region B from the UK.


----------



## rural scribe

Stereodude said:


> AFAIK, you can't recompress a 3D BD to MVC. In generally I would suggest not burning them back, but to use a PC or RPi3 to play them (if someone were going the AnyDVD HD route).


I am not sure what you mean by MVC in this context, but I once did a modest recompression (less than 10 percent) of a 3D BD (A Turtles Tale) from a 50gb region B disk to a region free 25gb disk, just to see if it would work, and it worked perfectly. I do not use AnyDVD, by the way.

I have stuck with BD disks, mainly because the computers I have cannot yet match the audio and video playback quality of my blu ray players. Maybe some of them can get there with some hardware upgrades. I haven't tried Raspberrys, but they do sound interesting.

Another solution that some advocate is that OPPO player that can play iso files directly from storage media.


----------



## Stereodude

rural scribe said:


> I am not sure what you mean by MVC in this context, but I once did a modest recompression (less than 10 percent) of a 3D BD (A Turtles Tale) from a 50gb region B disk to a region free 25gb disk, just to see if it would work, and it worked perfectly. I do not use AnyDVD, by the way.
> 
> I have stuck with BD disks, mainly because the computers I have cannot yet match the audio and video playback quality of my blu ray players. Maybe some of them can get there with some hardware upgrades. I haven't tried Raspberrys, but they do sound interesting.
> 
> Another solution that some advocate is that OPPO player that can play iso files directly from storage media.


AFAIK, x264 doesn't support encoding MVC, which is the compression format used on Blu-ray discs for 3D. Nearly all the Blu-ray shrinking tools I've seen are built around x264. What program did you use to recompress one?

Generally, I don't like PC playback of BD discs because none of the open source playback solutions that use MadVR properly handle the Blu-ray menus and without menus you may not get the right subtitles (for foreign audio) selected automatically. The Rpi has the same issue running with regards to menus Kodi. The PC has equivalent audio to a standalone player and better video (using MadVR). Too bad the open source community generally isn't interested in proper Blu-ray menu handling. If you're turning BD's into .mkv's instead of trying to play them from the disc (or ISO files) you can avoid the menu related problems and be golden.


----------



## tomtastic

Stereodude said:


> AFAIK, x264 doesn't support encoding MVC, which is the compression format used on Blu-ray discs for 3D. Nearly all the Blu-ray shrinking tools I've seen are built around x264. What program did you use to recompress one?
> 
> Generally, I don't like PC playback of BD discs because none of the open source playback solutions that use MadVR properly handle the Blu-ray menus and without menus you may not get the right subtitles (for foreign audio) selected automatically. The Rpi has the same issue running with regards to menus Kodi. The PC has equivalent audio to a standalone player and better video (using MadVR). Too bad the open source community generally isn't interested in proper Blu-ray menu handling. If you're turning BD's into .mkv's instead of trying to play them from the disc (or ISO files) you can avoid the menu related problems and be golden.


I know DVDfab can do it. I did a few that way 50gb to 25gb but I've since picked up 50gb discs so no reason to now. That, plus a KD Links A400 which works pretty well. Don't really need menus. There's a soft menu which pulls up all the subtitles if you need them.

Correction: I used Toast to burn to disc. It's just compressing the data, not recompressing the streams.


----------



## Stereodude

tomtastic said:


> Don't really need menus. There's a soft menu which pulls up all the subtitles if you need them.


You absolutely need menus or a player that processes the Java VM commands of the menu. Otherwise you're happily watching the movie in ignorance when a foreign language is spoken, like Japanese in The Wolverine, no subtitles appear, and you get to pause the movie and spend the next several minutes evaluating the different subtitle streams and try to figure out if there's supposed to be captioning for the spoken foreign language or not and which stream should be selected to get them. A player that does menus has no such problem.


----------



## tomtastic

Stereodude said:


> You absolutely need menus or a player that processes the Java VM commands of the menu. Otherwise you're happily watching the movie in ignorance when a foreign language is spoken, like Japanese in The Wolverine, no subtitles appear, and you get to pause the movie and spend the next several minutes evaluating the different subtitle streams and try to figure out if there's supposed to be captioning for the spoken foreign language or not and which stream should be selected to get them. A player that does menus has no such problem.


On the A400, you just hit the subtitle button and the options come up, same thing as having a menu (or you can hit the menu button and it pulls all of the subtitle options up too.) Just checked The Wolverine, there are no subtitles for Jap>Eng, took a few seconds in total. If I was playing from the disc it would take just as long to hit the subtitle button or back up to the menu, even longer. Checked Stalingrad 3D (opening scene), hit subtitle and the second sub has Eng without description so I would just use the 2nd one one.


----------



## Stereodude

tomtastic said:


> On the A400, you just hit the subtitle button and the options come up, same thing as having a menu (or you can hit the menu button and it pulls all of the subtitle options up too.) Just checked The Wolverine, there are no subtitles for Jap>Eng, took a few seconds in total. If I was playing from the disc it would take just as long to hit the subtitle button or back up to the menu, even longer. Checked Stalingrad 3D (opening scene), hit subtitle and the second sub has Eng without description so I would just use the 2nd one one.


Sorry, but there are soft subtitles with the English translation of spoken Japanese on The Wolverine (2D) (I didn't check the 3D version) that are not burned into the video. There are about 100 of them in fact. Did you think the viewer wasn't supposed to know what they're talking about between 20:50-21:25, and many other points? They are in a standalone English subtitle track on the disc, not flagged as forced. That subtitle track with the English translations will automatically be activated by Java VM commands from the Blu-ray menu when you play the disc. If you play it back with a solution that does not do menus the track is not selected and you miss the subtitles unless you go digging for them and manually activate them. So, you toss in a disc or mount an .ISO, start playing it, and there's a part of the movie where they speak a language other than English, but you don't get any subtitles, you have to pause the movie, look at a list of all the subtitle tracks, and check all the English ones one at a time to see if there are supposed to be subtitles for spoken non-English in the movie.

IMHO, that's totally unacceptable, but my (and others) pleas to the open source developers to support menus for Blu-ray playback have largely fallen on deaf ears over the years and it's been a decade already. If you rip the disc to a .mkv you can find the necessary subtitle track(s) during that process and make sure it's forced in the .mkv so subsequent playback is correct.


----------



## tomtastic

20:50-21:15, yes they're there. I was just looking at the beginning of movie, didn't seem to be anything happening in the sub track but it's jap>eng only so there wouldn't always be. If you enable the first sub track it has the Jap>Eng only so you would just turn that on at the beginning of movie. The second Eng sub is all Eng which is hearing impaired version.

Same goes for mkv version, just make sure you have the subs you want selected when you're ripping or leave all of them in place by default. You don't need a Blu ray menu to retain subtitles or enable them. I've never had a problem with subtitles before where I had to put in the actual disc to select the track.

If you want, with mvk version you could also burn the subtitles in if you want like the foreign language to eng parts but an extra step involved.

On the A400 or Power DVD it's probably a good indicator there's a foreign to eng language track if you have more than one Eng sub so just always turn it on at the beginning and you're good to go.


----------



## Stereodude

tomtastic said:


> 20:50-21:15, yes they're there. I was just looking at the beginning of movie, didn't seem to be anything happening in the sub track but it's jap>eng only so there wouldn't always be. If you enable the first sub track it has the Jap>Eng only so you would just turn that on at the beginning of movie. The second Eng sub is all Eng which is hearing impaired version.
> 
> Same goes for mkv version, just make sure you have the subs you want selected when you're ripping or leave all of them in place by default. You don't need a Blu ray menu to retain subtitles or enable them. I've never had a problem with subtitles before where I had to put in the actual disc to select the track.
> 
> If you want, with mvk version you could also burn the subtitles in if you want like the foreign language to eng parts but an extra step involved.
> 
> On the A400 or Power DVD it's probably a good indicator there's a foreign to eng language track if you have more than one Eng sub so just always turn it on at the beginning and you're good to go.


It's just not that simple. There are many discs with 2 or more English subtitle tracks where none of them should be selected. I think it's Universal discs where they have captions and then captions for the hearing impaired. They usually flag the forced subtitles in the non hearing impaired caption. So the subtitle render has to be set to only display forced captions. But, if you leave that enabled and then you find a disc like The Wolverine where they're in a separate dedicated track and aren't flagged as forced you have to turn off the "only forced" option. Others discs have captions for directors commentaries or other audio tracks in addition so you can't really make any assumptions by the number of English tracks. When you use a real Blu-ray player with a menu it just works. MKV you sort out the subs when you create it. PowerDVD has menu support, but can't use madVR. So, like I said, no good solution so far. Fiddling is often involved.


----------



## tomtastic

Ok, I think I see what you mean, the Kdlinks ignores the forced flag, but it it's still possible to get the subtitles, have to manually turn on/off which could be a pain if they're scattered throughout and you don't want to turn on/off or leave on all the time.

There's a list at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1nAMVVnmk3vSaUiuFXcN7D0R69FHIP4tfIkTdThTkXEk/edit#gid=20

So the hardcoded are fine because they're burned in and so are the separate, those are like the Wolverine, you can just turn that one on and leave it on. But Forced will be a problem at least for iso method. MKV version I download the .srt forced and burn in.

I checked Spider-Man Homecoming on Kdlinks, there's 2 lines of Spanish at 14:54 which is a forced subtitle, only ones in the movie. It doesn't pull it in automatically on the Kdlinks with subs off, but the sub 1 and 2 files have it. The first sub is the hearing impaired, the second is the all eng dialog.

So for me 2D isn't an issue with forced subs I use file method anyway, but the reason I went to Kdlinks was for full 3D quality so I'll probably just have to turn on the all eng subs if I need it. I haven't seen too many 3D titles with forced subs though. Seems like most there's just one or two lines. Yeah, I've never liked forced subs because it's more work getting them in there, can't believe they don't have this figured out yet on the Kdlinks boxes.

There's an option on the Kdlinks to download subtitles but in the search it doesn't come up with results for forced subs, looks like only trailers to the movies or they don't pull up anything, so useless so far.

One that could be a real pain would be Avatar with the Navi' language throughout. Would have to leave the subs on the entire movie.


----------



## tomtastic

So there's a solution. Just use the same .srt file you would use on mkv version. Check your movie first from the link above and see what subtitle format it uses. If it's forced you will need the .srt sub same as mkv version will, (or you'll find out when you watch the movie and are wondering what's going on with so much foreign language). Download .srt from subscene and add it to your iso library. I created a folder and named the folder the movie and put iso and .srt inside. The media player will then pull in the forced only subs when you press the subtitle button, should be first on the list. I assume PDVD this would also work.


----------



## dew42

http://www.cinemamanagementgroup.com/film/the-little-vampire/

The Little Vampire 3D Blu-ray
http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Little-Vampire-3D-Blu-ray/200936/
Release Date: January 31, 2018
Audio: English DTS HD Master Audio 5.1, Dutch DTS HD Master Audio 5.1
Subtitles: Dutch
Region: Free

https://www.bol.com/nl/p/de-kleine-vampier/9200000083914390/
There may be a problem with cookies. To fix it go here: bol.com and click "Inloggen" at the top next to the heart logo.


----------



## inspector

Just viewed ROBINSON CRUSOE (animated 2016) and the 3D was PERFECT! TOMB RAIDER was a great movie but the 3D was almost non-existent. It was there, but with no pop-outs. It didn't need them, but it's nice to show them, even if they are in the movie.



Both movies are a great addition to your 3D collection!


Have RAMPAGE coming from the UK along with 7 other 3Ders (all animated but one) can't wait to view them in my HT) :nerd:


----------



## cybergamefan

Flambe said:


> This is a great topic; subscribed. I'm sure most of you know that you can often order a combo 3D/4k package from amazon.fr that are otherwise unavailable in the US. Examples include Star Wars: The Last Jedi, Wonder Woman, and Blade Runner 2049. Not sure what interest there is in dual 3D/4k packages, but for me they're really the only thing I buy!
> 
> Some movies, like Justice League, I prefer the 4k over the 3D version, and others, like Wonder Woman, it's the other way around. Very strange I know! But I like having the option for both, and it's cheaper than buying the 2 US discs separately.


Yes, I recently bought Ready Player One 4k/3D Steelbook from Amazon.fr and I only paid a little more than just 4k version alone sold in the US. Do you have any other recommendations or deals for older movies, but good in 3D/4k combo?


----------



## Flambe

cybergamefan said:


> Yes, I recently bought Ready Player One 4k/3D Steelbook from Amazon.fr and I only paid a little more than just 4k version alone sold in the US. Do you have any other recommendations or deals for older movies, but good in 3D/4k combo?


Unfortunately there don't seem to be too many 3D/4k combos, and as you saw with RPO, you often have to go to the amazon.fr store to get them. I know you can get Passengers in the combo box here in the US, and fairly cheaply, too.


----------



## ScottAvery

cybergamefan said:


> Yes, I recently bought Ready Player One 4k/3D Steelbook from Amazon.fr and I only paid a little more than just 4k version alone sold in the US. Do you have any other recommendations or deals for older movies, but good in 3D/4k combo?


So wish I had seen this sooner. I paid a ransom for the US version of Ready Player One in 3D, and just saw it last night. Amazing - glad to have seen it in 3D, but sure would have been nice to get both.


----------



## tomtastic

Added The Mummy (2017), anyone know if it's region free amazon UK version? Also added Avengers: Infinity War.


----------



## 3DBob

tomtastic said:


> Added The Mummy (2017), anyone know if it's region free amazon UK version? Also added Avengers: Infinity War.


 I have them both. Mummy is Region B and Avengers is Region Free. Most of the 3D being sold on Amazon now are region free.


----------



## dew42

tomtastic said:


> Added The Mummy (2017), anyone know if it's region free amazon UK version? Also added Avengers: Infinity War.





3DBob said:


> I have them both. Mummy is Region B and Avengers is Region Free. Most of the 3D being sold on Amazon now are region free.


Strange. The Mummy is Universal Pictures which has always been region free. My copy, from the UK, plays fine on a Region A player.


----------



## 3DBob

dew42 said:


> Strange. The Mummy is Universal Pictures which has always been region free. My copy, from the UK, plays fine on a Region A player.


 Hmm, mine is Region B, but then again, I got it when it first came out. Maybe their was a change after that.


----------



## rdarcy

My copy of the mummy 3d was region free from Amazon UK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fingersdlp

My Mummy Steelbook/3D from zavvi is region free. Got it recent with steelbook sale. FYI.


----------

